# Dream HP



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

I am thinking about buying a used 04 Dream HP. It has a 54 cm top tube. My current bike is a Technos with a 53 top tube. If I use a shorter stem will I have the same fit, or will this significantly alter my balance on the bike. And how short of a stem should one use ?
Also, how does the ride characteristics of the Dream HP compare to that of a steel frame ( Technos ) and a carbon frame (C40) ?


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*some thoughts*



triadrider said:


> I am thinking about buying a used 04 Dream HP. It has a 54 cm top tube. My current bike is a Technos with a 53 top tube. If I use a shorter stem will I have the same fit, or will this significantly alter my balance on the bike. And how short of a stem should one use ?
> Also, how does the ride characteristics of the Dream HP compare to that of a steel frame ( Technos ) and a carbon frame (C40) ?


FWIW I actually have a 53.1 cm TT Dream Plus frameset on sale in classifieds. Shorter stem will give you essentially the same fit, though the handling characteristics will differ based on stem length. Also, the HP stays added quite a bit of weight to the frame over the B-stay version (which is what I'm selling).

As for ride, I rode a custom steel last year, then the Dream for a little while, and recently started riding a C40. The Dream is somewhere in between the steel and the C40 in terms of stiffness and smoothness of ride quality. My C40 is smooth like steel, but stiff. The Dream was also smooth (not quite as the C40) and stiff. Good acceleration and climbing.


----------

